# 5.5' bed...



## belu0501 (Sep 22, 2008)

Does anyone run a crew cab with a 5.5 bed? I have one for cheap but cant decide if its worth spending more for a 8'. I am a plumber so I dont really haul a lot of heavy big stuff.


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

A 5.5 ft bed is about as good as useless. You want a min of 6.5 or if you carry larger materials then 8ft would be better.


----------



## Winchester (Jun 29, 2008)

In all seriousness, with a 5.5' you'd be far better off just getting an SUV.

At least I have a 6.5...










I can easily fit in 8' material with the tailgate down. longer than that and it goes on the roof rack. Most materials get delivered on-site.

I want this one:










just hook up to whatever trailer I need for the day for work :whistling


----------



## SLSTech (Sep 13, 2008)

Add a ladder rack or a hitch extender - the ladder rack would probably be the better choice for you

While I occasionally wished I had a larger bed on my truck, it still serves my needs for the most part... besides getting the materials delivered saves a ton on gas & maintenance


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

belu0501 said:


> Does anyone run a crew cab with a 5.5 bed? I have one for cheap but cant decide if its worth spending more for a 8'. I am a plumber so I dont really haul a lot of heavy big stuff.


I have a Dakota with a 5.5 bed. I bought an aluminum cap with ladder rack to carry longer items.

I have the suppliers deliver the big quantities so a small box is fine for me.


----------



## seeyou (Dec 12, 2008)

Framer53 said:


> I have a Dakota with a 5.5 bed. I bought an aluminum cap with ladder rack to carry longer items.
> 
> I have the suppliers deliver the big quantities so a small box is fine for me.


Thought you were on disability and not working?


----------



## TBFGhost (Oct 9, 2008)

seeyou said:


> Thought you were on disability and not working?


 
:blink:


----------



## s. donato (Jan 23, 2008)

lived with a 5.5 bed for 4 years.... i made do.

i now have a van - i never realized that the 5.5 was as bad as it was until i got the van and have 8' plus.

if i could say something i would say keep looking for something different.


----------



## loneframer (Feb 13, 2009)

I haul 24' pump jack poles on top of my ride, so the 8' bed is really a must.

Trac-Racs are convenient as well.


----------



## dougger222 (Jan 29, 2004)

For construction a 5.5ft bed won't get you much. My brother has a F150 crew with the 5.5ft bed and it's tiny.

One of my work trucks has a 6.75ft bed and the other a 8ft bed. I like the 8ft bed alot. Both have fiberglass toppers with ladder racks. 

My wifes SUV can take a full sheet of plywood in the back. This is a lot more than most "contractors" truck, LOL!!! It's an Excursion...


----------



## belu0501 (Sep 22, 2008)

*Solution*

I solved my 5.5' bed issue with a 06 f-250 super cab w/ 8' bed....


----------



## BattleRidge (Feb 9, 2008)

4 doors shortbed would work great for like an airport taxi driver...or a womans grocery getter.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

I drove a 4 door 5.5 bed for 5 years. Due to that's what my previous employer gave me to drive. I got pizzed off every time I wanted to put a 6ft ladder in the back. Since I was managing it didn't come up often. But when it did, I'd be pizzed. When I bought my truck for my company. I made sure it wasn't a 5.5 phuck that.


----------



## kyle_dmr (Mar 17, 2009)

I have a 6'5 bed, but a 22" wide tool box, plus its extra deep (20"?). Can work out of it alone nearly. All said and done, tool box, couple boxes of nails and the compressor and that beds gone. I need a trailer, badly.


----------



## newfy (Dec 12, 2008)

I have an 8' bed & that is marginal at times, used to have a 6.5, would never go back to the small bed again.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

I see 6.5' beds with toolbox across and down the bed. I've never understood how any serious tradesman can work out of such a small truck. I couldn't imagine going even smaller. No disrespect to anyone who's doing this, I just couldn't do it myself. Heck, my daily driver is a short bed and it sucks when I have to haul longer stuff.


----------



## ewingpainting (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm pretty sure there are racks for the long stuff.


----------



## Aaron Berk (Jul 10, 2010)

*I skipped the 4 doors*

When looking for a new truck all the 4 doors had the short bed, and the long bed 4dr just felt WAY to huge for my needs. (talking about the over all length of the truck)

I used to drive a Ford Ranger, it got me by for a little while.

I've now got an F250 super cab long bed, and it's just right :thumbup:

Being able to load 4x8 sheet goods and simply close the tailgate with out the need to tie down the load save me tons of time.

I also never liked hanging plywood out over the top of a closed tailgate.

I've recently discovered the fork lift loadable cargo racks, I don't have one, yet. I'm seriously considering going that route though. Looks like it would be a major time saver for getting out of the lumber/mill yard.


----------



## A. Spruce (Aug 6, 2010)

Aaron Berk said:


> I've recently discovered the fork lift loadable cargo racks, I don't have one, yet. I'm seriously considering going that route though. Looks like it would be a major time saver for getting out of the lumber/mill yard.


I've just never liked the look of them, they don't look like a rack should. :laughing:


----------



## aptpupil (Jun 12, 2010)

i've got a 6' bed, but the trouble isn't the length, it's the width. i think the most limiting factor with my setup is that the space between the wheel wells is like 3' 8" so i can't lay sheet goods flat in the bed. i also have a bed cover which is great when i'm taking loads to the dump (no need to fuss with a tarp) or when i have valuables in the back (lock it and no need to worry about thieves), but isn't so great when i want to fit sheet goods back there.
since i work in the city a huge truck is an inconvenience that i just don't want to bother with so my setup works well most of the time.


----------

